# Pack or guide 119



## BGBH (May 26, 2012)

I'm wanting a solo canoe for when I go by myself.Really like the Guide 119 but have found a lightly used Old Town Pack for the same money...I know I'm probably not comparing apples to apples.I know new the Pack cost more but for recreational paddling & fishing around these slow rivers around here which would work better..would I be better buying the new 119 or a used Pack...


----------



## breampole (May 26, 2012)

*pack or 119*

Me I'd go for the new 119.  I looked at both and had a deal on a new pack from a dealer for not a lot more money, but I chose the 119.  The only advantage I could see of the pack is that it is lighter but at 42 or 43 lbs for the 119 how much does lighter get you?  You can go to the old town site and look at the specs.  The pack also has lower sides.  The 119 is new, it is legendary for its stability and ruggedness and with the seat mods you can do to it, like add a swivel seat, it will make you a wonderful boat.  Go to the georgiariverfishing forum and search 119 under the do it ur self section and you'll see the mods I'm talking about--basically you make a platform for a swivel seat and move the position of the seat forward and raise it.  Makes your line of sight for fishing better since it is higher and makes the canoe more stable and is better on your knees getting in and out.


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2012)

The pack is slightly more stable and has a higher weight capacity.  And the Royalex material is tough and lighter that the 119.  If you don't want the Pack let me know where it is and I will buy it.  I have three now and would buy another if a good deal.


----------



## shawn dooley (May 28, 2012)

i have the 119 and  its a great canoe it tracks verry well and you can outfit it in so many ways   just saying


----------



## BGBH (May 28, 2012)

Thank yall for your feedback.The Pack sold before I made my mind up & I pulled the trigger on a camo 119 this evening.Now to start fixing it up..lol..can't wait to get it out..Thanks again.


----------

